

The count down begins! - michjeanty

The count down begins! 
Who will make it? Have what it takes, and take what it has: versatile, speed, perseverance critics, lonely, aggravated, anxious, blank, confused, crappy, happy, creative, determined, energetic, disappointed, excited, surprised, productive, crushed, depressed, exhausted, thankful, rejected, engaged, ..., and more. All at once, and unordered, all coming fast. 
Who knows? I don't know; I never really experience it. I can only imagine. People never get use to it. 
I guess for now, we have to wait and see who's going to be part of the Ycombinator family.
======
aneesh
Maybe you should've applied for a journalism internship instead :)

